

What's up with google search lately ? - jacquesm

I've seen a disturbing trend in the search results returned, it used to be that if you search for A B C that both A, B and C were present in the results.<p>Lately I'm seeing more and more occurrences of results that will contain A &#38; B, A &#38; C or B &#38; C.<p>Is it just me, am I hallucinating or is google really changing the default search from AND to 'mostly AND' or even 'OR' ?
======
michael_h
This has been _extremely_ frustrating lately. Especially when you're searching
for some terms with a high noise ratio.

Just yesterday, I was trying to find an equation that looked moderately like a
normal EKG, so I searched for 'polynomial equation heartbeat' and it left out
'heartbeat' from the search terms.

------
ErrantX
Im glad someone else has noticed this; I thought I was just being picky the
last few days.

Ive been seriously struggling with my Google fu recently for this reason.

------
Timmy_C
If you need your search to be specific you could use the (+) operator in front
of the keyword (with no space).

